# Your thoughts on today's Presidential address?



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

With out trying to get all worked up, what are your thoughts on addressing the importance of higher education to young students?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You are either looking at him going WTF man, I am studying my ass off, or were never really cut out for higher education in the first place.

Too many chiefs as it is. Gotta have someone cutting the grass.

On a serious note, they need to actually make the education worth a **** first. I have never seen so many dumbass straight A students in my life.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> On a serious note, they need to actually make the education worth a **** first. I have never seen so many dumbass straight A students in my life.


You'd probably see a higher percetage of smarter straight A students if the parents could instill some common sense and_ personal_ responsibility/accountability


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

I agree, you see so many people that can figure the how many yards of concrete it would take to fill a form. The correct equations to square it up and such but couldn't mix up a bag of sackrete and poor it in a pothole. We just poured concrete for my cousins new dog pens lol. That and the subject brought this example to mind.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Couldn't agree more! The kids aren't the problem, its the parents that show no involvement with the kids lives and allow them to do anything. I see so many parents joke and say as long as the kids are busy they are ok. Take charge and fullfill your responsibility as a parent and turn your kids into something! 

No comment on the presidential address....


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree with Jody, no comment on the address. 

The parents do have a responsibility to their children but so does the American people which have spoken on this issue, which I think should be brought back into the schools. The PADDLE. My wife is a bookkeeper at an elementary school and the kids are, let's just say , mean. They aren't allowed to correct ( imagine if it were your dog ) and the parents take up for the kids. The kids know that they can get away with whatever. The school system can't afford to keep kicking the kids out for bad behaviour because they loose state funding with the lesser amount of kids in that particular school. Who did it, we did it. It's our bed now so we have to make the best of it.

I was never to good to get my butt tore up and if I had been good then I wouldn't have got it jacked up. I'm grateful that the paddle helped me be the man I am.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> Couldn't agree more! The kids aren't the problem, its the parents that show no involvement with the kids lives and allow them to do anything. I see so many parents joke and say as long as the kids are busy they are ok. Take charge and fullfill your responsibility as a parent and turn your kids into something!


Yeah I gotta say, as much as I hate "older generation whiners", if I spoke to my parents the way kids today do, or if I brought home even a "c", I was in deep shit. I think my parents generation expected more of and required more of us, and the thought of being your kids "friend" never even entered the equation. 

There is a happy medium, somewhere between the "helicopter" parents and the distant and cold "holier than thou" parents. I think the best kids come from homes that require a lot of their kids, but give them the tools and emotional support so they can achieve their goals.

I have not yet had a chance to watch the speech, but I plan to read the transcript then watch (dvr'ed it) later.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Meng Xiong said:


> With out trying to get all worked up, what are your thoughts on addressing the importance of higher education to young students?


It is NOT the job of Barack Obama or any other politician to inspire or instill values in OUR Children. It is the job of the parents. There is way too much government intrusion in our lives. This speech is just another attempt at brain washing by
the liberals. 
President Obama, Do your job, keep us safe from terrorism.
Create jobs etc. etc. Quit giving speeches and start fixing problems. Oh yeah, quit appointing domestic terrorists, avowed anarchists and communists as the X Czars


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Not sure exactly what he said in his speech--I'm going to read it later--I'm sure nothing will get lost in the translation since he has no idea what he's about to say until the sockpuppet steps on stage & the promptor starts rolling.

I'm guessing he didn't mention getting rid of drugs, gangs, bullies, the necessity of teaching true American history so kids have some respect for our Country, teacher accountability, keeping politics out of the classroom..... Did he mention any of that? If he did, someone must have loaded the wrong speech on the promptor.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> With out trying to get all worked up, what are your thoughts on addressing the importance of higher education to young students?


 
"Higher educaiton"? Like BOs college years?

Stinks if it the Left Wing revisionist version of History considered Education?


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Making "The Cult of the Presidency" (Gene Healy) and "The Constitution of Liberty" (Friederich Hayek) required reading in high school would be a good start Thomas! Of course K thru 9 would have to first teach them to read...

As for the speech, what one man says shouldn't be that important. What our Congress says is what I care about. Scares me!!


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

the reason you're seeing so many stupid straight A students is their degree is in Art
Look at % of graduating college seniors in arts programs vs. math or science

that is why a master degree in social work will net you 25k 
and a BS in engineering 85K


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Transcript of the speech: http://www.whitehouse.gov/MediaResources/PreparedSchoolRemarks/

This was a speech designed to help motivate kids to do well in school, that's all. I guess if he is trying to brainwash the kids into doing well in school, I don't have a problem with that. I found it to be pretty innocuous, nothing in it that could be construed as controversial or political. I'm pretty sure liberals and conservatives both would like to see kids do well in school.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Hear is a point I would like to prove I'm not one of the educated idiots. What does innocuos mean? LOL And no Susan I'm not calling you one. Just trying to learn a little. LOL


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Jason Moore said:


> Hear is a point I would like to prove I'm not one of the educated idiots. What does innocuos mean? LOL And no Susan I'm not calling you one. Just trying to learn a little. LOL


Being smart dosn't mean you automaticly know everything, its about knowing how to use the resources that are available to you.

www.dictionary.com

:wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Transcript of the speech: http://www.whitehouse.gov/MediaResources/PreparedSchoolRemarks/
> 
> This was a speech designed to help motivate kids to do well in school, that's all. I guess if he is trying to brainwash the kids into doing well in school, I don't have a problem with that. I found it to be pretty innocuous, nothing in it that could be construed as controversial or political. I'm pretty sure liberals and conservatives both would like to see kids do well in school.


 
agreed!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Meng Xiong said:


> agreed!


The speech is the foot in the door. The associated study guide and questions are the wedge. Just because they got caught and had to revise the "study guide" doesn't mean it was only an innocuous speech to motivate students.


Thomas Barriano


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Transcript of the speech: http://www.whitehouse.gov/MediaResources/PreparedSchoolRemarks/
> 
> This was a speech designed to help motivate kids to do well in school, that's all. I guess if he is trying to brainwash the kids into doing well in school, I don't have a problem with that. I found it to be pretty innocuous, nothing in it that could be construed as controversial or political. I'm pretty sure liberals and conservatives both would like to see kids do well in school.


 I have heard there are so called Americans taking issue with the President of our country addressing a school full of kids there first day back to school. "what a suprise keep up the good work" Fuking idiots


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

"Any one that could spin or twist some evil out of what he had to say would have to be one sorry piece of shit."


Mike, please pass the COOLAID!!! ](*,)


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> "Any one that could spin or twist some evil out of what he had to say would have to be one sorry piece of shit."
> 
> 
> Mike, please pass the COOLAID!!! ](*,)


OH O a red one pfft :mrgreen:


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> OH O a red one pfft :mrgreen:


 
I guess I should have posted Comrad Mike, please pass the COOLAID...=P~


I bet you voted for All Frankin......:-#................:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> I guess I should have posted Comrad Mike, please pass the COOLAID...=P~
> 
> 
> I bet you voted for All Frankin......:-#................:lol::lol::lol:


This was a good one.. I checked with my children’s school on Friday, the brain washing wasn’t being shown. I better just stay out of here.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> I guess I should have posted Comrad Mike, please pass the COOLAID...=P~
> 
> 
> I bet you voted for All Frankin......:-#................:lol::lol::lol:


 And Paul Wellstone
Work and life is good in Minnesota how things in Nevada prolly still depressed/red? 
Yah KOOLAID :lol: Its been blue her for a long time life is good


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> It is NOT the job of Barack Obama or any other politician to inspire or instill values in OUR Children. It is the job of the parents.


AMEN!!!!



Thomas Barriano said:


> President Obama, Do your job, keep us safe from terrorism.
> Create jobs etc. etc. Quit giving speeches and start fixing problems. Oh yeah, quit appointing domestic terrorists, avowed anarchists and communists as the X Czars


Absolutely agree!!!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> And Paul Wellstone
> Work and life is good in Minnesota how things in Nevada prolly still depressed/red?
> Yah KOOLAID :lol: Its been blue her for a long time life is good


 
Ya, Minnesota has been well know for Importing their IQ, Tech industry resources, how long you live there?

Very nice people! I enjoyed my trip there last year.


Nevada is NOT so Bum and Illegal Friendly, Working people keep working and like to keep what they earn and work hard for. Things are great with me.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We'll never educate our kids if the parents don't give a crap. My daughter is an interpreter for the hearing impaired in one of our school systems. My son-in-law is a teacher and a coach in another school system. Both comment on the lack of response from parents.......unless, of course, you yell at one of the little dears. 
Put rules, responsability and dicipline back in our school system. 
Just don't let any of the nuns have a pointer. Those wimmins are just evil! 8-[ 8-[


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Yeah I'm with yall on bring back the punishment to school. But it will never happen. Maybe the positive method approach as opposed to the crank and yank method. LOL Take away a privlage when bad give a treat when good. Now if only we could get the children to be so responsive to a sliver of meat. LOL


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Im all right with shock collars on kids


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Im all right with shock collars on kids


<snort>.....if you search youtube, there are some kids on there doing it to each other.....now....if we can build on that....\\/:smile:


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Our presidents have addressed school children in the past and NO ONE said any thing about brain washing for fu$ks sake....

The lask of respect shown to our President (like it or not he's still our president) is amazing. And people worry about there kids being impressed upon negatively by Obama. The whole media hype over the negative nelly's is setting a great positive example.

I thought it was a fine speech (but then again when I compare him to the W every speech seems awesome).


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> Our presidents have addressed school children in the past and NO ONE said any thing about brain washing for fu$ks sake....
> 
> The lask of respect shown to our President (like it or not he's still our president) is amazing. And people worry about there kids being impressed upon negatively by Obama. The whole media hype over the negative nelly's is setting a great positive example.
> 
> I thought it was a fine speech (but then again when I compare him to the W every speech seems awesome).


Seems to me w was no gooding in a school when the 9/11 attack happend


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> Our presidents have addressed school children in the past and NO ONE said any thing about brain washing for fu$ks sake....
> 
> The lask of respect shown to our President (like it or not he's still our president) is amazing. And people worry about there kids being impressed upon negatively by Obama. The whole media hype over the negative nelly's is setting a great positive example.
> 
> I thought it was a fine speech (but then again when I compare him to the W every speech seems awesome).


 
You might want to check your facts, the last Prez to do something like this was George Senior in 1991 and he took the same heat.


Thanks for the History revision Comrad Ann.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

The speech wasn't the problem so much as the "study guide".

"What can I do for OBAMA? What goals can I set to do things for OBAMA AND HIS POLICIES? Follow ups to include, "How well did I do on reaching my goals? ect.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Respect*



Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> The lask of respect shown to our President (like it or not he's still our president) is amazing. And people worry about there kids being impressed upon negatively by Obama. The whole media hype over the negative nelly's is setting a great positive example.


Julie Ann,

You have to earn respect. When BO surrounds himself with
people like Van Jones and Rev Wright and Bill Ayers. He doesn't get my respect. When liberal democrats try to portray
tea party and health care meeting participants as crazy and fascist and trouble makers for exercising their free speech rights then he hasn't earned my respect. When you try to tell me that water boarding (that resulted in information that saved thousands of lives0 is torture when 100's of our own service men under went the same treatment then you don't have my respect. When you hide behind your AG and "investigate" the CIA for protecting our azzes after 9/11
then you don't have my respect. When you try to socialize health care and convince me that you can insure 40 million
new people with the same number of health care providers and NOT effect the availability of service. You don't get my
respect.

Don't EVEN get me started on the lack of respect shown
President George Bush by the likes of Keith Oberclown and the rest at MSNBC. What about Sarah Palin and her family?

There is NO media hype, unless it is for the daily speeches
that BO seems to give. The only network that reports the truth about the tea parties and health care town halls is
FOX. The rest of the media is trying to convince us that everyone is in favor of everything BO and NP come up with.
The truth is the majority of Americans want health care reform NOT socialized medicine or "the public option"


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Respect*

Amen brother amen!!!!


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

It always amazes me how people are only able to see in one direction


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Remember how religion and politics are not good topics for a dog forum? 

Still true!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

There was a chemistry professor in a large college that had some exchange students in the class. 

One day while the class was in the lab, the prof noticed one young man, an exchange student, who kept 

rubbing his back and stretching as if his back hurt. 


The professor asked the young man what was the matter. The student told him he had a bullet lodged in his back. He had been shot while fighting communists in his native country who were trying to overthrow his 

country's government and install a new communist regime. 


In the midst of his story, he looked at the professor and asked a strange question. He asked: 'Do you know how to catch wild pigs?' The professor thought it was a joke and asked for the punch line. The young man said that it was no joke. 



'You catch wild pigs by finding a suitable place in the woods and putting corn on the ground. The pigs find it and begin to com e everyday to eat the free corn. When they are used to coming every day, you put a fence down one side of the place where they are used to coming. 


When they get used to the fence, they begin to eat the corn again and you put up another side of the 

fence. They get used to that and start to eat again. You continue until you have all four sides of the fence up with a gate in the last side.. 


The pigs, which are used to the free corn, start to come through the gate to eat that free corn again. You then slam the gate on them and catch the whole herd. 

Suddenly the wild pigs have lost their freedom. They run around and around inside the fence, but they are caught. Soon they go back to eating the free corn. They are so used to it that they have forgotten how to forage in the woods for themselves, so they accept their captivity.' 


The young man then told the professor that is exactly what he sees happening in 

America. The government keeps pushing us toward Communism/Socialism and keeps spreading the free corn out in the form of programs such as supplemental income, tax credit for unearned income, tax cuts, tax exemptions, tobacco subsidies, dairy subsidies, payments not to plant crops (CRP), welfare, medicine, drugs, etc.. While we continually lose our freedoms, just a little at a time. 


One should always remember two truths: There is no such thing as a free lunch and you can never hire someone to provide a service for you cheaper than you can do it yourself. 


If you see that all of this wonderful government 'help' is a problem confronting the future of democracy in 

America , you might want to send this to others. 

If you think the free ride is essential to your way of life, then you will probably delete this email. 

But God help all of us when the gate slams shut! 


The only thing I can add to this is a question for you......Which candidates out there are most eager to spread around the feed corn, and what might their motives be? Think about it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Becky Shilling said:


> The speech wasn't the problem so much as the "study guide".
> 
> "What can I do for OBAMA? What goals can I set to do things for OBAMA AND HIS POLICIES? Follow ups to include, "How well did I do on reaching my goals? ect.


You're wrong Becky. Here is a link to the study guide: http://www.ed.gov/teachers/how/lessons/prek-6.pdf


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> You're wrong Becky. Here is a link to the study guide: http://www.ed.gov/teachers/how/lessons/prek-6.pdf


 
I just lost my Coffee!


The first Line says it all...............


"Teachers can build background knowledge about the President of the United States and his speech by reading books about presidents and Barack Obama."


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh the HORROR!!!! Students are being asked to learn about Presidents of the USA, including the current President, Oh how awful!!!!! I can't believe we would expect students to learn about various presidents including the current president, what brainwashing, how evil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhahhhahah! 


Here is the study guide for 7th - 12th grades:

http://www.shreveporttimes.com/assets/pdf/D914192793.PDF


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Oh the HORROR!!!! Students are being asked to learn about Presidents of the USA, including the current President, Oh how awful!!!!! I can't believe we would expect students to learn about various presidents including the current president, what brainwashing, how evil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhahhhahah!
> 
> 
> Here is the study guide for 7th - 12th grades:
> ...


 

In all honesty these two Documents were 1000 times worse then I would have imagined.

Gerbils would be so proud!


"and then they came for me"


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

I think they changed the study guide after protest from parents. This is a minor issue anyway. Obama just needed face time on tv after vacation--you'd think he'd have actual *work *to do away from the cameras. After all, what's the unemployment rate now? Did you say highest in almost 30 years? 

Tonight's speech on health care is the *BIGGIE!* Imagine--handing over all this power to politicians who don't even know what's in the bill? They can't even manage cash for clunkers! Oh well, I'll be watching this one tonight for sure.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Obamacare comming to a Hospital near you!!



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...gives-birth-just-days-22-week-care-limit.html


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Remember how religion and politics are not good topics for a dog forum?
> 
> Still true!


----------

